# Details Surfacing about Chinese Spy that worked for Dianne Feinstein



## ThunderHorse (Aug 2, 2018)

Holy Shit: Details Surface About Chinese Spy Who Worked For Sen. Feinstein


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 2, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Holy Shit: Details Surface About Chinese Spy Who Worked For Sen. Feinstein


Damn, maybe the spy was trying to get pointers on the finer aspects of cronyism and covering for corrupt members of the DNC err... Politburo. Gordamn Chinese! Break down my firurwall! Steal city secrets!

On a serious note... damn.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't know anything about it but fuck Dianne Feinstein.  Never miss an opportunity to remind everyone what a fucking twat she is:


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 3, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> I don't know anything about it but fuck Dianne Feinstein.  Never miss an opportunity to remind everyone what a fucking twat she is:


“Well, maam, how would you like to suck my balls?” 
“EXCUSE ME?!”
“I’m sorry what I meant to say was ‘how would you like to suck my balls, senator?’”


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 3, 2018)

"Feinstein — who was Chair of the Senate Intelligence Committee at the time — was reportedly mortified when the FBI told her she’d be infiltrated.
Investigators reportedly concluded the driver hadn’t leaked anything of substance and Feinstein forced him to retire."

Nothing to see here folks...


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 3, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> “Well, maam, how would you like to suck my balls?”
> “EXCUSE ME?!”
> “I’m sorry what I meant to say was ‘how would you like to suck my balls, senator?’”


BTW, to be fair, that was actually Barbara Boxer...but they're all of the same ilk in my book.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 3, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> I don't know anything about it but fuck Dianne Feinstein.  Never miss an opportunity to remind everyone what a fucking twat she is:


That was Boxer...both of them were garbage.


----------



## AWP (Aug 3, 2018)

@DasBoot isn't the Shadowspear prodigy we need, he's the Shadowspear prodigy we deserve.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 3, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Holy Shit: Details Surface About Chinese Spy Who Worked For Sen. Feinstein



Wasserman, I mean Feinstein...and no one took notice...wt?

Justice Department covers up possible spy ring scandal in Democratic congressional offices


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 4, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Wasserman, I mean Feinstein...and no one took notice...wt?
> 
> Justice Department covers up possible spy ring scandal in Democratic congressional offices


Power has it's privileges, which might explain the DNC's scrambling to smear Trump and prop up it's political pawns. Guilty fuckers need to burn and the swamp needs to be drained.


----------

